# Roku won't connect to netgear router



## karrieb (May 8, 2011)

We recently connected the Netgear WNR2000 to our modem. All wireless devices connect just fine, except for our Roku XD. It says there is an activation error. I've reset the box, unplugged, changed the channel via wireless settings. What's next??? I'm quite frustrated and would like to get this to work. The message I get is "activation issue. There was a problem connecting to the Roku server". Argh!! It was working fine with the other wireless modem/router (versalink 327W), but it kept going off (as in the signal would drop and we would have to turn it off/on to get it to work) and connected the netgear router to it today. So now the wireless signal is fine and all other devices connect, but the Roku won't work. :down:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have moved to networking forum

take off the wireless security and retry 
also do a full powercycle

next post an ipconfig /all from any working PC - and post the internet settings from the Roku

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This sounds like a problem with the Roku device and not the network connection. Have you ever successfully used the Roku? What is the exact message you get when going through the network connection settings? It shouldn't say anything about activation. At that point, you're not activating anything.


----------



## karrieb (May 8, 2011)

The Roku was working just fine. The research I have done online seems to say that it will have a problem connecting to this particular router. Apparently I need to change the DNS number, which was given to me by the Roku support person. I've done a power cycle to no avail, changed the wireless channel (which did not work). The exact message is that there is an activation issue and that the Roku cannot connect to the Roku server. Any ideas??? Of course with Netgear support I have to pay them...


----------



## karrieb (May 8, 2011)

So, after all the searching online this is what finally worked: continuous pushing of the reset button. How silly is that??? It is now working fine.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

